# Californian Rabbit showing questions



## The Haven Rabbitry (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently embarked on breeding/showing rabbits. I have purchased some junior californians. I would like to show them, but have never attempted this. I have always had dwarf breeds, and until now have been a one rabbit household. 

My questions are:

* What is the "standard" Californian color called (I always see it written as standard, but is it seal, black, sepia???)

* What are the disqualifications for a californian rabbit besides inappropriate coloring?

* Are they a 6 class breed at the shows (showing intermediate bucks and does)?

I'd appreciate any answers, and/or other useful information. I want to do this correctly and do what's right for the breed.

Thank you!

Brooke


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 6, 2010)

The standard californian color is just called standard in that breed. When the color is exhibited in other breeds it is called himilayan. There is also a breed of rabbits called himilayans whose only color is himilayan also. I hope that makes sense.

I am not completely sure if there are any specific DQ's for meat breeds but there are disqualifictions that apply to every rabbit, no matter what the breed. I hope someone who is more familiar with meat breeds can answer this question for you.

Californians are a 6-class breed.

I myself am still learning about californians as a breed. I have one californian doe and I have showed her a few times. I am not really sure what I am doing though. My main concern is how to feed her to get her into show condition. I won her in a raffle and when I got het she was in near perfect condition and was amazing, but ever since I have had her all she has done is lose that condition. 

Thank you for putting up this topic and I hope there is someone here who is a meat breed expert :biggrin2:


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 6, 2010)

My questions are:

* What is the "standard" Californian color called (I always see it written as standard, but is it seal, black, sepia???)

*It's Black*

* What are the disqualifications for a californian rabbit besides inappropriate coloring?

*Smutt on the white area of the pelt, so on the body, they are allowed to have "eyebrows", Being over 10 1/2 lbs, white toenails, any color other than black. So, Blue, Chocolate, Lilac.... Eyes other than Ruby.*

* Are they a 6 class breed at the shows (showing intermediate bucks and does)?

*Yes*


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 6, 2010)

*TCRabbitry wrote: *


> *Smutt on the white area of the pelt, so on the body, they are allowed to have "eyebrows", Being over 10 1/2 lbs, white toenails, any color other than black. So, Blue, Chocolate, Lilac.... Eyes other than Ruby.*


And what about the color on the dewlap? I have noticed that there are a fairly largenumber of Caifornians who develop color on their dewlap when they get older.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jul 6, 2010)

Smutt is allowable on the Dewlap. I just looked it up in the ARBA Standard of Perfection.

Disqualifications from competition - Any color or smut on the usable portion of the pelt. Color above the elbow joint of the front leg. Color on the rear legs is not to extend more than 2 inches above the hock joint, with the fu in it's normal position. Complete absence of color on the nose, ears, feet, or tail. Any tan pattern marking appearing in a Californian marking.

Color and Markings - 5 points: Californians are to have a colored nose, ears, feet, and tail. Color is to be as near black as possible. Eye stains or colored spots confined to the dewlap are permissible. Body color is to be pure white. Eyes - Pink.


----------

